# Change GPS settings



## Gio (Jun 15, 2015)

Does anybody know how to change the settings on the navigation? Uber app shows how many miles to next step and destination. Here in Toronto we use KM and sometimes got me really confused.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Gio said:


> Does anybody know how to change the settings on the navigation? Uber app shows how many miles to next step and destination. Here in Toronto we use KM and sometimes got me really confused.


guess you're using iphone app
Android app actually using Waze or Google and you can change settings in there
Could have sworn they just added the choose your map feature to iphones though
Maybe somebody paying $10/week can chime in....


----------

